# Demo: Fools! Your puny delays stand no chance for I journeyed to the craft aisle of  my local Jo Ann Fabrics to obtain...THE GEARS OF TIME!!!



## Pauleo1214 (Jan 9, 2022)

During that brief period in the summer when the FV1 was in stock, i admit to hoard purchasing. To make it up, I had to build a pedal with a lot of entertainment value. Therefore i used a GPCB Buff n' Blend and spliced four wires from both its send and return pads to put four Arachnids in parallel.

Each custom EEPROM shares the same first six presets of all the delays available. I selected random programs for the remaining two slots. Enjoy!


----------



## fig (Jan 9, 2022)

Fantastical Pauleo!


----------



## Barry (Jan 9, 2022)

Wow! Impressive!  I was actually thinking of a similar design for my Complex enclosure

I think we need a demo of that bad boy!


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you both. The other working name for this pedal was "Once Upon a Time in Florida."  

I planned to use this for the art.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jan 9, 2022)

That looks absurdly fantastic! Sound clips?


----------



## Robert (Jan 9, 2022)

Now we know where all the FV-1's went!


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Jan 9, 2022)

A demo is forthcoming.


----------



## jimilee (Jan 9, 2022)

Looks sharp.


----------



## Dan M (Jan 9, 2022)

I can’t stop looking at the gear surrounding the LED meshing with the big gear in the middle.

I’m relatively new here, but this is the craziest ppcb build that I have seen.


----------



## cooder (Jan 9, 2022)

Insanity strikes in the best possible way... I bet its alive!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jan 9, 2022)

(Heavy breathing)


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jan 9, 2022)

What in the actual fu…… ?!

Paint me impressed! 👍😁


----------



## JamieJ (Jan 9, 2022)

This is super impressive Paul! Looking forward to the demo!


----------



## Paradox916 (Jan 9, 2022)

Good lord man! That thing is crazy!


----------



## Paradox916 (Jan 9, 2022)

I have to know what size enclosure did you use


----------



## jimilee (Jan 9, 2022)

Now, are they series or parallel and is there a switch for that?


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Jan 9, 2022)

Paradox916 said:


> I have to know what size enclosure did you use


Hammond 1550G.



jimilee said:


> Now, are they series or parallel and is there a switch for that?


Parallel. Please see my first post to see how.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Pauleo1214 (Jan 10, 2022)

Demo posted in my first post. Please excuse how horrible it is!


----------



## Preverb (Jan 11, 2022)

Wow, that's insane.  I have one of those BuffnBlends but was planing to use as an effects loop in a delay pedal.  I haven't even figured out how to use it yet.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jan 11, 2022)

Holy crap! That sounds absolutely sinister!

I think I know what I must do…
Cabintech here I come


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Jan 11, 2022)

Preverb said:


> Wow, that's insane.  I have one of those BuffnBlends but was planing to use as an effects loop in a delay pedal.  I haven't even figured out how to use it yet.


You will want to wire the delay in series with the input. The send and return pads will serve as your effects loop.


----------



## ADAOCE (Jan 11, 2022)

@Pauleo1214 hiw is the noise with this setup considering you have four digital pedals sharing the same power? I’m looking to build a multi pedal unit for a friend and I’m curious


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Jan 11, 2022)

ADAOCE said:


> @Pauleo1214 hiw is the noise with this setup considering you have four digital pedals sharing the same power? I’m looking to build a multi pedal unit for a friend and I’m curi


It's not bad to be honest but not perfect. There is some static that occurrs but only when you slow the repeat time and push the number of repeats to their max. I have not had much time to fiddle around with the pedal unfortunately.


----------



## ADAOCE (Jan 11, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> It's not bad to be honest but not perfect. There is some static that occurrs but only when you slow the repeat time and push the number of repeats to their max. I have not had much time to fiddle around with the pedal unfortunately.


Ok thanks.


----------



## spi (Jan 11, 2022)

Pauleo1214 said:


> Demo posted in my first post. Please excuse how horrible it is!


It's awesome.  Reminds me of windchimes and church bells and illicit substances.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 11, 2022)

Take that, Brian Eno!

Wow, just wow.  Both the sound and the front panel are awesome!  Very clean on the inside too, especially considering how much is in there.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Jan 12, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Take that, Brian Eno!
> 
> Wow, just wow.  Both the sound and the front panel are awesome!  Very clean on the inside too, especially considering how much is in there.


Thank you Chuck! This was an easy build to keep tidy! I am wondering how I am going to top this.


----------

